#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Trip to Seoul

## Looper

Incheon airport is the best airport in the world 2005-2012 - it is true. There was no queue for immigration and I was stamped through in less then 100 seconds.

Customs just took my form without a question and I was out.

Leaving the airport we pass the famous Korean cock and balls monument!



Incheon is on a island. This the bridge to get to mainland.



View from Korean Lady Friend's apartment. Seoul is very mountainous compared to Tokyo.



Quick shower and then out for Korean BBQ for dinner. Fantastic nosh. Nice place. Spicy salad. Gimchi. Big nosh with beers for KLF, her mum, her son and me. Total bill was 40,000 won ($37).



KLF had the fridge stocked. This is very nice Japanese style all malt beer.

----------


## Breny

Blimey the lady in the photo moves incredibly fast.

----------


## Looper

I forgot my power for my laptop so a trip to Jongsan was up on day 1. Get the directions sorted. Great public transport system. Very Tokyo.



Highlight at Jongsan was catching a girl with her skirt tucked into her knickers! I would have run after her and got some better shots if I had not been with KLF.



Jongsan is Cheap Cheap Cheap!!! 27 inch HD monitors are $190. 24 inch are $110



Then off to Itaewon for evening market and and food. It is a big bar area near the main US army base and my first sighting of another white face (quite expensive compared to the rest of Seoul)..





KLF lapped me on round 1. She most of the way down her first beer in this photo by the time my foam had settled and she had emptied her second with me still and inch left in my first.



Then off to Sangsu (Hongik University area) which has some arty bars and lots of cheap Korean drinkeries.

----------


## Primo

Nice photos. Thanks. I have never been to Korea,I always thought it was expensive.

----------


## Breny

It looks like a sweet place to go.  I know a couple who used to live in Bkk and now live just outside Seoul, They really enjoy the change of the seasons amoungst many other things.  Ta for posting.

----------


## dirk diggler

South Korea is not at all what I was expecting. Seoul sounds a lot cheaper than where I am.

I'm sorry I never got you your thread on Busan. I did drive past it however and it looks a lot like your 3rd pic.

I'm in Okpo, on Geoje Island. Will get a thread together soon but got dumped onto night shift after around 10 days so limited shennanigans. 

Will be heading to Seoul for R&R on the 20/21st.

Enjoy your holiday, thanks.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers Looper, 
got half a johnson looking at the k girl with the dress tucked into the panties

----------


## stickmansucks

Interesting ! Show more girls please <3

----------


## Bobcock

Must have got there at a different time of the day. I was told to expect an hours wait at immigration coming in and I got more than that.

Sailed through once I was at the desk, but others got quite a grilling and there were a lot of them.

Also scan everyones finger prints.

truly a lovely airport though and Seoul is a great town.

----------


## fishlocker

The airport was verry clean and well organized when I was was there. I was impressed with many of the shops. Verry high end merchandise. 5000$ handbags shoes watches ect. I could see many ladys that were verry well dressed high class high maintanance types. Pleasant on the eye hard on the pocket book. I suppose its like most places where the average people just dont travel through because they are too busy working or something. No problem finding a Samsung to watch while waiting for a flight.

----------


## yortyiam

Thanks for your pics Looper! You sure do know where to travel to  :Smile:  . 
I'll be sad not to visit the place on your report. Used to love watching South Korean films in the World Cinema section of my old video hire shop.
Seems a very classy place indeed!

----------


## Bangyai

> Highlight at Jongsan was catching a girl with her skirt tucked into her knickers! I would have run after her and got some better shots if I had not been with KLF.


Surely the .....um.... crack has been photoshopped ?




Or were her cheeks just very wobbly ?

 ::chitown::

----------


## dirk diggler

Bullet proof tights?

----------


## Looper

Spirit house outside KLF's apartment. Actually for performing exorcisms the sign says.



A day at the Geongbok palace.



Changing of the guard.





The thai guys would go ape for the creamy white skin on these K-chicks.

----------


## Looper

Main entrance.



Palace gardens.

----------


## Looper

The road leading up to the palace (it is in the city centre).



Portrait artist takes a phone break. This is on a footpath beside a large stream which winds it way through the city and is sunk down below street level so it is very quiet without traffic.



Funky building.



It is the rainy season so umbrellas are the order of the day. If you are very cautious you can wear wellies too!






> Cheers Looper,
> got half a johnson looking at the k girl with the dress tucked into the panties


Have a crack at the second shot BLD. She is actually wearing tights and the skirt is tucked into the tights.

----------


## taxexile

got any upskirts?

----------


## fishlocker

Got any more Gangnam Style photo ops? Its a crowd pleaser for sure.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Knew you wouldn't let me down.

Pics of the local birds... :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Loop,..... You da man

----------


## SEA Traveler

brings back memories of the 17+ years living in the ROK btwn the years 1972-1997 (not consecutive years by the way).  Job required my traveling throughout the country and within their industrial operations.  So I got to learn and see firsthand the development of the country.  I also enjoy the cuisine but realize that the people as a whole need an attitude adjustment.  The me, me, me mentality is an obnoxious characteristic.  Beware of the female characteristics of wanting to be in control.

----------


## Looper

Trip to the war memorial museum. Very interesting history of the Korean war and the many other wars that the Koreans have got caught up in being stuck in between Japan and China.



They have a large navy in times of yore with strange spiky roofed warships.



Here they are fighting the Mongols.

----------


## Looper

Trip to Shinsegae posh shopping.



These dried fish cost $300 for a box of 8 and there was others that were $750





Pickled ginseng.



Down to Namdaemun market for dinner alfresco.



My cook.



3 old crones selling fresh Ginseng root in the subway.

----------


## Looper

Trip to Myeong dong night shopping and market. Very fun place packed with punters and lovelies.











These welly boots are starting to give me the horn.

----------


## kingwilly

Seoul's a great town, easy to get around and as you have clearly captured has plenty of eye candy.

----------


## terry57

Very good thread Loopy. your lucky you have a local to show you around.

By the way, did you wear her high heel shoes on the plane over.   :Smile:

----------


## bushwacker

Great pics, more please!

----------


## crocman

Never thought of Seoul as a top place to visit,might have to change my mind.Top thread and great pics.

----------


## jizzybloke

Are they halfwit drivers in Seoul?

They are here in Ulsan, I think the driving test must be done on a Grand Theft Auto simulator!!!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Are they halfwit drivers in Seoul?


According to an ex-boss (a Korean) as well as a number of Koreans I worked with, they make Thais look really proficient.

----------


## dirk diggler

It's quite civilised driving down here in Okpo.

My next project is in Ulsan, looking forward to it. Do you live there jizzybloke?

----------


## jizzybloke

No mate I'm leaving next week but will be back in a few weeks time again and was here for 11 weeks earlier this year.

When are you here, I'd meet you for a few pints of Cass or Hite if we cross paths??

There may be something coming up for me in Opko, have to wait and see but I've been told it's pretty good down there...

----------


## dirk diggler

There's over a hundred bars within 1 square km alone, if that's what you mean by pretty good? I've only been here so cant compare it but some other guys say they prefer Ulsan.

I'll see if you're around for a cheeky pint when I get there but most likely I'll be punted onto night shift. Wont be until the FPSO here sails away, meant to be last April...

----------


## Looper

Trip to the DMZ.

Approaching the entry barrier.



KLF tries to sweet talk the guards but they're not going to let her bring a private vehicle into the miniature war-zone so it's 1km back to the tourist centre to catch a tourist bus.



A train that was stranded inside the DMZ when it was set up.



You are not allowed to take pictures of the North Korean guard post from the south but I didn't know that so here it is. I think the clouds afforded me good cover to sneak a quick shot without bringing enemy fire.

----------


## Looper

High school girl inspection drill. Nice work if you can get it.



Model of the DMZ. There was heaps of TV trucks there because it was on the news they just re-opened the joint business area at Gae-song (had been closed as part of the Norths recent shenanigans) which we drove past.



The last toilet before North Korea so I had a dump in the DMZ to the sound of Tubular Bells which was being played through speakers in the ceiling.



Girls grabbing a photo-op with the guards.



On the way back we went through what KLF says is only the second roundabout in Korea. As we queued she explained how it was stupid because Koreans don't know how to use roundabouts. She then took the wrong exit and we had to u-turn.

----------


## Aberlour

Great thread Loopy. Some very interesting pictures. Got to be honest it wouldn't be on the top of my list of places to go, but does look well worth a visit.

----------


## Looper

I thought this was the local red light district but apparently you  can eat these goats if you go in. Mmmm... that pic does give you an appetite!



Last stop for the day was the Korean bath house. Friggin awesome and a good enough reason to emigrate to Korea. I can report the Korea fellas' cock's exhibit a surprisingly large standard deviation ranging from chipolata to bratwurst.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Your bird seems to have a reasonable arse for a Korean - kudos!

----------


## Aberlour

Quite tall for a Korean as well is she not??

----------


## Looper

She was taller than me today with her heels on and is taller than most Korean women but it seems to me from this weeks research that Korean women are generally taller than other Asian women.

----------


## Looper

Knocked off another palace today. Changgyeongdong.



Japanese girl who it turns out lives in Sydney on the right.

----------


## Looper

Walk round Bukchon village which is an old preserved part of ancient Seoul.

----------


## Looper

Famous Korean dog-burgers with commemorative souvenirs! I had whale in Tokyo so I had to have one of these bad boys in Seoul  :Smile: 



Walk round Insa shopping area.





My tall Korean beer-waitress-du-jour.

----------


## nigelandjan

> The last toilet before North Korea so I had a dump in the DMZ to the sound of Tubular Smells which was being played through speakers in the ceiling.



Brill thread Loopy greened as much as I can ,, those women !!!!   


If there is any justice in the world I will be reincarnated somewhere in the South East Asia area   :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

I'll pencil you in for East Timor will I?

----------


## gusG

Great thread Loopy. Good to see that you are getting the hang of taking sneaky pics for us guys to appreciate.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I'll pencil you in for East Timor will I?


If the choice next time round is Glasgow or E timor ,, the latter please

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If there is any justice in the world I will be reincarnated somewhere in the South East Asia area


In reality, you really wouldn't want that.

Most Koreans are completely fucked in the head and 80% of them look like cabbage patch kids. Also, they tend to have really flat arses, like the Japanese.

Don't get me wrong, those who do make the grade, are fucking stunning.

----------


## terry57

I had a pair for Neighbors for a while.

The chick was smoking hot but the boy friend was a ugly real pin headed little fuk up.

He Must of had a massive cock I recon. Suppose he wore the chicks high heels while grunting one up her. 

Not that there's any thing wrong with that EH Loopy.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

what camera are you using, it seems to have a pussy and crotch recognition mode that i cant seem to find on nikon or canon models.

----------


## Looper

Trip to national museum. Lots of nice pieces. These are the ones I would take home.











Museum restaurant is very good.

----------


## Looper

Shop assistant in the Windows 8 shop.



Next up. Gangnam. Busy with trendy young Koreans shopping and cafe hopping.











This is the rest area in the Jimjilbang (bath house). You can sleep for a bit after your bath or stay all night for an extra $3.

----------


## nigelandjan

> In reality, you really wouldn't want that.


Well in reallity it aint gonna happen ,, but given the chance , I,d take my chances

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No flat arse on the windows 8 shop assistant,Marmers doth protest to much

----------


## Looper

View from other side of KLFs apartment. Very mountainous area.



Her bed. Never seen one like this before. Has L-shaped leather headboard and then a leather step around the edge of the mattress.



Visit to a martial arts display with some mean looking K-Chicks bustin their moves.

----------


## Looper

Hanok Village which is a preserved display village in the city centre (not still inhabited like Bukchon is)

----------


## Looper

The karate girls again.









Trip up the mountain to N Seoul Tower.

----------


## Looper

At the top you can pin a padlock as a symbol of your love for your loved one.













Top of the world in Seoul.

----------


## Looper

Nice place to have a whizz and you can wave your schlong at the window afterwards in full view of all of Seoul's women without getting arrested.





My wrinkled hands after soaking too long in the Jimjilbang. Lucky I did not post the shot of my wrinkled old cock and ballbag!



Evening promenade round Chungmuro.





Has a local's area feel with tables of guys and girls drinking beer in the narrow neon streets.

----------


## kingwilly

Are you sure that's not wanker's palm?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

awesome thread looper, Lao airlines now fly vientiane to seoul and busan, i am  keen to have a gander but it will have to wait until i get some serious time of ,
Thanks for not posting pics of your wrinkled ballbag

----------


## Looper

KTX to Gyeongju.



KTX is the Korean bullet train. Very cheap compared to Shinkansen. $40 gets you from Seoul to Busan at the other end of the country at 300kph in 2 hours.



Last stop before Busan is Gyeongju where the Silla civilisation temples are. The train station has its own museum.



$23 gets a funky room with air-con, big TV, internet connected PC, wi-fi, fridge, bathroom with bath.



It is actually a 'motel' where Korean couples come for a shag before they get married.



Don't know why they need to be so well equipped they are supposed to getting the horn on not watching TV and surfing the web.

----------


## Looper

Gyeongju market.









Sneaky covered entrance for the motel parking.

----------


## dirk diggler

Looper, I believe Texas Street is the place to be in Busan.

----------


## Looper

Trip to Bulguksa working Buddhist temple.









Trip up the mountain to the Buddha grotto.



This guide knows heaps of obscure shit about buddhism and was quite interesting.

----------


## Looper

Trip to the burial mounds/tumuli where dead Korean kings are interred.



They opened one so you can go inside. It is air-con inside so if you fancy being interred you could do worse than one of these mounds.









Bicycles are the way to get about Gyeongju.

----------


## Looper

Some famous old guys house.



Very friendly dog went crazy trying to lick me to death. Glad he was on a chain.



The beautiful and spiritualy uplifting Lake Anapji pond. Visit this place in the evening when there is haunting kayagum music coming from hidden speakers in the bamboo forest.












> Looper, I believe Texas Street is the place to be in Busan.


Thanks Dirk I did not have time to check out Cheongnyangni in Seoul so I will give Texas street a look.

----------


## kingwilly

You literally must have walked around with that camera clicking the entire time, well done!

----------


## peterpan

Well done looper, 40 yrs ago the mothers of young grunters shown in yr threads were ripe for picking by a handsome young lad (at That time) as well the women were largely available, because the men were  mainly into porking their  exarmy buddies.

----------


## Looper

Trip to Busan.

The famous Haeundae beach. Water is a bit colder than I expected. Also a bit pebbly and slopes steeply into the water and no waves but stacks of smokin chicks. You could definitely live here. It is cheap (well Haeundae is a bit pricey but anywhere else in Busan).



Free samples

Nivea



Sprite



Splashing around





Guitar playing old dude

----------


## Looper

Photo op from the clifftop platform

----------


## Looper

The aquarium is only $14 (with a discount coupon).



Has my favourites, Garden Eels.



It's party night!

----------


## gusG

You the man Loopy, this thread just keeps getting better.
Sorry, out of green things.

----------


## Looper

Trip to Gwanghali beach which is nearer the city centre than Haeundae and is a bit less touristy. There is a big freeway bypass bridge thing just off the coast.



Some sort of beauty contest on the beach. I was hoping to be invited over as foreign guest of honour as final judge and wet T-shirt round referee but had to settle for casual spectating.



Old K-dude flying a large kite which looked to be more than 100 metres up in the air.



If you are drowning then the kiss of life is available from this willing and able life-guard. The water was only 3 feet deep so I was unable to put on a convincing display of distress.

----------


## Looper

Very interesting Chinese economics student travelling by herself on her summer break. She just finished her internship with Sony in Gwangzhou where they were paying her the princely sum of $2 an hour (only 2x thai minimum wage) so she is relying on couch-surfing for accomodation.





Some K-dudes headin out for a top night.



This chick was bangin out some top tunes on the beach after the sun went down. A fine rendition of House of The Rising Sun and a great verison of Get Back for an encore.



Some of Peter's old GFs rocked up for the next slot.



Chinese Student wins a teddy bear on the darts throwing stall on my coin ($2!) but I let her keep it.

----------


## Happy Dave

Seoul..........Its certainly different since i was there during the 50's war. But i will never forget those bloody snow covered hills  in the Korean winter ( Jan 1953)

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Are they halfwit drivers in Seoul?
> 
> They are here in Ulsan, I think the driving test must be done on a Grand Theft Auto simulator!!!


Jizzy in ULSAN?   Wow, I was in this shipbuilding town a while during my 17+ years in Korea.   There were certainly some interesting parts of town that had good drinking establishments and street foods.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> 
> Are they halfwit drivers in Seoul?
> 
> 
> According to an ex-boss (a Korean) as well as a number of Koreans I worked with, they make Thais look really proficient.


I totally disagree.  As much as I don't care much for the Korean "me, me, me" mentality, I do have to say that they have progressed into having a world class industrial base with sound quality assurance  and safety practices that allow them to compete with the Japanese and other industrialized nations.  They are head and shoulders above the Thais in this area.

----------


## Latindancer

Korean men are well-known for being rather brusque whilst walking in crowds. They will shoulder aside other people at the drop of a hat, and tend to charge along with their heads slightly down.
I met an American guy 20 years ago who told me one of his favourite pastimes on a Saturday afternoon in Korea was to have a few drinks in a certain hotel and watch as at 2 or 3 Korean men every afternoon would walk smack bang into the glass door.

----------


## dirk diggler

Soju is a wonderful thing. The amount of locals I've seen trying to mount their bicycles on this stuff. They always somehow manage to step their foot through the frame before picking it up off the deck then major confusion and tangledness follows. 

Great stuff!

----------


## terry57

Turned into a really nice thread loopy.

As far as a tourist go's is it really worth going to have a look. ?

Some nice looking girls there By the way.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jizzybloke
> ...


I was only talking about their lack of driving ability.

----------


## Looper

Trip to historic 40 steps area of Busan which has bronze statues of street life from the 1930s.



Trip up Busan tower.



Stick a tile for your loved one at the top.



Computer controlled waterfall inside Lotte department.



Lotte was where I bought the shopping list of asian cosmetics unobtainable in Australia from TWGF.



Trip to the red light area. Hard to figure this one out. Most places are in Russian (for the sailors I think) and won't deal with English speakers. Then I found a few bars with Filipina girls (quite cute) who said it was $100 to go upstairs for an hour. I then went to the 7-11 for an ice cream and a Korean girl (who seemed unusually friendly) asked me to buy her an orange juice and then invited me to her apartment. It turned out her sister was there also. I thought I was going to be propositioned for a Korean sandwich for cash but they offered me some cinammon tea instead. It was a strange encounter and did not end in a legover.

----------


## Looper

TV interview on Haeundae beach.



Could have been in there with this chick I reckon but I don't like to waste hard-earned holiday time chasing girls too much as one can do that at home.



APEC summit 2005 garden area at the south end of Haeundae.



Little K-dude.





Trip to Centum Bexco. Nice area with ice rink and spa.



The Somyeon river which winds through Eastern Busan.

----------


## Looper

Full moon rising over west Hyundae.





This is the cinema. Spectacular building. It has the worlds largest overhanging cantilever roof which extends 85m. The underside of the building has a light show which makes the thing look like a spaceship.





Inside the Centum spa which is the best I have been to. This is the rest area for after the bath.



Has heated rooms where you can go and snooze.



Also has oxygen baths. You climb inside this iron lung and the lid closes and you get suffused with O2.

----------


## Looper

> Turned into a really nice thread loopy.
> 
> As far as a tourist go's is it really worth going to have a look. ?
> 
> Some nice looking girls there By the way.


Thankyou Terry.

I was surprised how enjoyable a holiday destination it is. Seoul has heaps of history and culture stuff. Busan has the beaches and ocean. The country has been dragged into so many wars it seems to have shaped the character of the people. They are friendlier than Japanese and not as rude as Chinese.

If you are going to head to North Asia then Tokyo and Japan has to be your first stop. I have been to Japan many times and love the place but it is fun to challenge yourself with a new country. Korea is a great place to visit if you are looking for something new. For me being able to visit a Jimjilbang (bath house) at the end of each day is one of the highlights.

----------


## Stranger

Nice photos Looper. The Korean ladies looking extremely hot.

----------


## storm1fishing

Thanks for a great thread

----------


## MissTraveller

> Korean men are well-known for being rather brusque whilst walking in crowds. They will shoulder aside other people at the drop of a hat, and tend to charge along with their heads slightly down.
> I met an American guy 20 years ago who told me one of his favourite pastimes on a Saturday afternoon in Korea was to have a few drinks in a certain hotel and watch as at 2 or 3 Korean men every afternoon would walk smack bang into the glass door.


I spent almost five years in Korea....and it isn't just men that walk like that. Many women do it as well. They don't watch where they are walking. It is kind of funny, but stupid at the same time.


Great thread! I've spent many a great time in Busan which is a beautiful city. 
Haeundae beach is an experience in itself and packed in the summer months as you have shown .

----------


## MissTraveller

> I then went to the 7-11 for an ice cream and a Korean girl (who seemed unusually friendly) asked me to buy her an orange juice and then invited me to her apartment. It turned out her sister was there also. I thought I was going to be propositioned for a Korean sandwich for cash but they offered me some cinammon tea instead. It was a strange encounter and did not end in a legover.


I hope you weren't expecting sex as well (not sure what a legover means), but most Korean girls won't sleep with you on the first date and may wait until you are married which is Korean custom.

----------


## socal

> These welly boots are starting to give me the horn.


Good thing Im still talking to my Korean ladyfriend. :Smile:  She comes back next week. She is visiting her parents in Paju.

These pics are reassuring

----------


## dirk diggler

I'm in Ulsan now, it's like they have been tested round a track on a go-kart then given an automatic car and a license.

No road sense what-so-ever.

----------


## SpamInCan

Really nice shots of Seoul.

The last time I drove on Seoul and S Korea, I swore it would be my last.

I got lost so many time, I couldn't even find how to return the car, and I just left it at a factory I was visiting and split in a taxi.

F it I said,
And I say it always before I drive again in S. Korea.

----------

